# Does your Golden "smile" as in baring teeth but happy??



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

My Danny would do that if he was having happy greeting parties and didn't have anything in his mouth.

If he had something in his mouth he would charge around and "grrrrring". 

If he couldn't find anything to grab in time, it's like his "grrr" was broken and instead he'd just do that twitchy "smile" and snot everywhere. 

Jacks will do muted grunts when he gets something in his mouth and of course if he doesn't have anything in his mouth can be mouthy or licky instead while he's out of control greeting. I miss the "smiles" and snots.


----------



## revkev6 (Jan 9, 2012)

sounds about right! nash usually grabs a toy and does the growl/howl routine but for whatever reason with this person it was always the smile. 

they all have unique greating styles though don't they! my parent's two are half brother/sister (same stud) and the female likes to hold hands while the male grabs a ball and whines his fool head off lol


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

Yes- Lola will come to me with a toy in mouth- and her face in a smile growling a happy grrrrr...... her eyes smile too.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My Roxy does often, that's her in my avatar and here's a larger version of it.

Sometimes she gives a full tooth smile, this is only a partial smile.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

a friend of mine has Aussies.....and several of them, with similar pedigrees, "smile" with full teeth.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Eli and Bailey don't "smile" but my little springer Jack does it all the time.


----------



## revkev6 (Jan 9, 2012)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> My Roxy does often, that's her in my avatar and here's a larger version of it.
> 
> Sometimes she gives a full tooth smile, this is only a partial smile.



yes! that's it! the first time Nash did it I was not there and it was only my wife who saw it. I'm very glad that I told her goldens can smile as she is not a dog person and might have admonished him for showing teeth! She actually called me all excited the first time lol


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Elliot smiles when he approaches people and he is a little anxious. Sometimes does a lopsided smile on one side only.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I had a lab/golden who always greeted me when I got home with a big smile, showing her front teeth, and whining.

I've only had one foster that did that.

I think it's adorable!


----------



## drloripalooza (Jan 7, 2012)

All 3 of my Goldens have given those full smiles! I love them!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Buddy is a Mr. Smiley. 

My cousin has a Pit Bull, Cheyanne, that gives a toothy grin when you first come in. Looks scary to someone who doesn't know her but she is the sweetest dog.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Tucker does this too, and it is too funny. The picture I have is this one:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=79024&d=1278336707


He is smiling just like his brother...


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

I knew an Irish Setter that did that too. The first time I saw it, I thought the dog was going to attack me, but he was just saying hi.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Guilty dog smiling:


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Yep! Enzo does this sometimes and my FIL's lab puppy, Layla, does it ALL the time.


----------



## Lilliegrace (Oct 22, 2008)

The only time Grace growls or barks is when she has a toy in her mouth. She also bares her teeth at the same time.


----------



## harrym (Nov 13, 2010)

Amber smiles when she greets us. It almost looks like she has dimples.


----------



## aerolor (May 27, 2011)

dborgers said:


> Guilty dog smiling:


Oh how I hate that clip - that man is such a stupid s...


----------



## 2GoldenGirlies (Feb 24, 2012)

Carolina Mom! Love that Real GR Smiling Face! And my girl Bailey does the same thing! She literally smiles so big, her eyes shut, and all we see are teeth and a monster grin! People don't believe me unless they see for themselves. As your Roxy is doing, not just the happy GR face, but a human like expression. I so wish I could snap a picture when she's doing it, but haven't been able to. We call her 'Smiley Smilers' and she will wag her whole body and flashes the biggest toothy smile. I love Golden's!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

My neighbor had a mutt 
who would Smile on command......adorable!


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Ruby is a smiler:


----------



## 2GoldenGirlies (Feb 24, 2012)

dborgers said:


> Guilty dog smiling:


I have looked at this 'smiling guilty bad girl' so many times and posted it on my business Facebook! What joy this doggie gives. Saw that he was invited on Good Morning America.
1st time I saw this from you post yesterday, I clicked on the vid, I laughed so loud, one of my sons ran out of his room to see if I was ok!
Makes me laugh every time, thanks for sharing,
Cynthia


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Our boy Duke does it all the time. It's so cute, funny and enduring.


----------



## 2GoldenGirlies (Feb 24, 2012)

vrmueller said:


> Ruby is a smiler:
> 
> View attachment 110698


Love that smile! Love so much how Golden's take on this good attribute of us humans. My Bailey does the same silly thing, and I can't seem to capture a shot like you have!
Thanks!
Cynthia


----------



## aerolor (May 27, 2011)

I am sorry folks, but I have to disagree about the video. I strongly dislike what the stupid chap is doing just setting up something which will make an amusing video for humans to laugh at. The poor dog is showing appeasment behaviour and is most uncomfortable. Often when a dog behaves like this it very unhappy (not smiling at all) just trying to get away from an uncomfortable situation without resorting to fear aggression.


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

*My Irish Smiled!*

I had three Irish setters that smiled......Missy, Ian and Shannon . The other two never did. I am hoping that Amber (GR pup) will start smiling. She has only done the "roos" a couple of times, even when she is VERY happy. :wavey:


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Aerolor wrote: Often when a dog behaves like this it very unhappy (not smiling at all) just trying to get away from an uncomfortable situation without resorting to fear aggression.

I don't like that video either. I think you are exactly right on your assessment of that video.

I have known two dogs that give that stretched out teethy grin and it was really cute but neither of them would do it when they felt intimidated like the lab in the video.


----------



## MarsNPluto (Jan 10, 2012)

My boy Pluto is prone to smiling! He does it especially when he sees my boyfriend's mom, a neighbor he really likes, or when my boyfriend comes over to the apartment. The first time he did it we thought it was snarling, but we soon realized that it's a happy grin


----------

